# المؤتمر الهندسى العالمى



## أحمد زويل (21 ديسمبر 2008)

دعوة عامة للحضور فى المؤتمر االهندسى العالمى المنعقد بقاعة مؤتمرات جامعة الازهر بمدينة نصر 
فى الفترة من 24 الى 26 من الشهر الحالى 
الحضور بالملابس الرسمية
الاستفادة ستكون كبيرة لحضور مجموعة من علماء جامعات مصر وبعض من علماء جامعات العالم


----------



## بهاءالدين (21 ديسمبر 2008)

ماهى المواضيع التى ستطرح يا اخى فى هذا الموضوع ومن هم هؤلاء العلماء
ارجو ان توضح فانت تتحدث عن مؤتمر سيكون فى واحدة من اقدم جامعات العالم وانا طالب بعا ولم اسمع شيئا عن هذا المؤتمر
ارجو التوضيح الشديد لى ولكل اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (24 ديسمبر 2008)

مؤتمر الأزهر الهندسى الدولى العاشر
سوف يقام فى شهر ديسمبر [24 – 26] عام 2008 القادم إن شاء الله
يغطى المؤتمر التخصصات التالية:
1- الهندسة المدنية
2- الهندسة الميكانيكية
3- الهندسة الكهربية
4- هندسة التعدين والبترول
5- الهندسة المعمارية
6- هندسة التخطيط العمرانى
7- هندسة النظم والحاسبات
8- الرياضيات والفيزياء الهندسية


المعرض:
سوف يتم إفتتاح معرض الأجهزة الصناعية والأنشطة البحثية أثناء المؤتمر


----------

